# Blog going in a more positive direction



## ReformedWretch (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, I can be very sarcastic. I used to be a big Rush Limbaugh, Bill Oreiley, and Ann Coulter fan. I consider myself to be similar to them (but not as talented) in how I can write and speak whenever it's about something I am passionate about. It's taken some time for me to accept that this was more about glorifying myself rather than the Lord because hey, I was right! 

So I am asking those of you who have ever looked at my blog to look again and tell me what you think of my new article. It's simply about forming a bond with kids in care for those who do what I do. Gone are the sarcastic, biting, comments that only "some" knew what I really meant. Gone are the back handed compliments or the wise remarks meant to jab at people.

I feel that I am not nearly the writer I am when I alter my sarcastic "in your face" style to this simple opinion piece approach, but I would like you know what my brothers and sisters here think.

Here is an e-mail I sent out to my regular visitors.


Hello all!

I´ve posted my first new article on my blog since deciding to go in a more positive direction. It´s titled "œStarting to Bond" and I believe it´s pretty good if I do say so myself. 

I plan (Lord willing) to begin updating again more regularly now. Make sure you click on "œBLOG" to read this new article and PLEASE consider participating in our "œFORUM". All you have to do is register, which only takes a few minutes.

I appreciate your support of www.dontlietokids.net and I look forward to your participation on the site in the future!

May God richly bless you all!

Here is a snippit of the new article. To read all of it visit; http://www.dontlietokids.net

-Adam

PS: www.dontlietokids T-shirts will be available soon!

Starting to Bond:

Developing a bond with kids in need that are placed into your life as a house parent, is simply the most important aspect of your job. Structure, routine, guidelines, and council all take a back seat to forming a strong bond with the children you serve. You may be asking, "œWhy´s that?" Well, let me explain. No child, especially a streetwise child who´s had a tough life, is going to walk into a placement and be forced into respecting you. Even those that seem as though they have been forced to do just that are fooling you. Children forced or threatened into respecting you are plotting behind the scenes, more so than the average teen. In order to have a child respect you, follow your rules, and guidelines, etc. you simply must show them that you care about them, that you want what is best for them, and that their life is important to you. No, simply doing the job you do is not proof enough. Telling the children in your care that holding the job that you do is proof that you care for them is a mistake. There are simply too many bad childcare workers out there to use that as proof of something they desperately seek to confirm. It also comes across as if you are telling the kids they owe you something, or that they should be grateful that you have altered your precious life for them. It comes across smug and arrogant. It never comes across sounding legitimately concerning. Many of these children have had parents, or other adults in their life who have said similar things to them all the while clearly not caring much, if even at all.

Read the rest: www.dontlietokids.net (click on BLOG)


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 24, 2005)

Good, helpful stuff, Adam.

JH


----------

